
Curvilux, the first smart nightstand - juanmorelli
http://www.curvilux.com
======
juanmorelli
Curvilux, a connected nightstand radically changing the way you interact with
your furniture. Is a modern, minimalist and connected nightstand that will
take your home and lifestyle to a whole new level. Keep your devices organized
and fully charged, secure your personal items, wake up every morning with a
sunrise perfectly synchronized to your sleeping cycles and more!

------
leonfhl-co
Great concept and awesome product, worth backing!

